# qwertz arobase (alt-g) problème



## hajtux (16 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Depuis à peu près deux mois, mon macbook (noir intel 64) commence à me faire des surprises. Lorsque je veux taper le caractère '@' (arobase) avec la combinaison  alt+g il m'affiche que 'g'. il y a un moment, lorsque j'insistais il finit par l'affiche. Les autres caractères utilisant alt s'affiche normalement. Par contre aujourd'hui j'ai lutté avec un projet où y a des arobase à peu partout, même les autres caractères m'ont abandonné, alt ne fonctionne plus !!

Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui a le même problème ? avez-vous une idée d'où ça vient ? 

NB : j'ai fait la dernière mise à jour.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mai 2009)

Comprend pas... arobase c'est la touche arobase. :mouais:

Quelle nationalité le clavier ?


----------



## hajtux (16 Mai 2009)

Heu...désolé j'ai oublié de précisé que c'est un clavier Swiss French (qwertz). Lorsque je parle de arobase je parle bien du caractère arobse '@'

Voici un aperçu de ce clavier (j'espère que l'image passera ) 





EDIT:
Voici un lien vers une image de ce clavier 
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB110SM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA1Mg&mco=NDA4MDQ1Ng


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mai 2009)

Ok ! C'est plus clair.

Essaye de voir avec le visualiseur de clavier comment se comporte celui-ci.
Préférences Système>International>Menu Saisie

Si ta touche fonctionne avec le visualiseur c'est peut-être un problème de contact.

Quelques pistes de réflexion :
&#8212; regarder si cela fait pareil sur une autre session.
&#8212; la touche g présente-elle aussi des problèmes ?
&#8212; air comprimé pour nettoyer.


----------



## hajtux (18 Mai 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ok ! C'est plus clair.
> 
> Essaye de voir avec le visualiseur de clavier comment se comporte celui-ci.
> Préférences Système>International>Menu Saisie
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse, 

J'ai testé cette procédure, 
- j'ai bien le symbole 'arobase' lorsque j'utilise le visualisateur. 
- même chose depuis une autre session
- la touche g ne présente aucun problème
- pour le nettoyage... je passe l'aspirateur  en fait j'ai vérifié y a rien qui bloque la touche... ce que je ne comprend pas, pourquoi seulement la combine alt+g c'est à dire mon arobase qui déconne, et pas toujours, comme je l'ai déjà précisé lorsque j'insiste il accepte 

Ah oui autre chose, lorsque j'utilise un clavier externe, ca marche à merveille. J'arrive pas à admettre que c'est le clavier qui commence à m'abandonner.  Si c'est le cas, y a moyen de remplacer le clavier ? cela coûte combien à peu près ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Amandine57 (18 Mai 2009)

Bonjour !
Normalement remplacer un clavier coûte à peu près dans les 150-200 Euros.


----------



## hajtux (18 Mai 2009)

Hem... autres solutions


----------



## hajtux (21 Mai 2009)

Alosr pas d'autres solutions à ce que je vois !!


----------



## Amandine57 (21 Mai 2009)

Est ce que ton ordinateur est encore sous garantie ?
Sinon peut-être vaut il mieux continuer avec ton clavier externe, au moins ça ne te coûtera rien. Mais bon c'est sûr que c'est vraiment pas pratique.
Pour être certain de l'origine de ton problème il serait peut-être bon de faire faire un diagnostic par un professionnel comme ça au moins tu sera fixé.
Bon courage, tiens nous au courant, désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider !


----------



## soudanpierre (1 Juillet 2009)

Sur un MacbookPro, pour arobase avec bootcamp, il suffit de faire crl+alt+0
allez je vérifie: @
voilou
c'est pas beau le progrès ?
°¿°


----------



## r e m y (1 Juillet 2009)

soudanpierre a dit:


> Sur un MacbookPro, pour arobase avec bootcamp, il suffit de faire crl+alt+0
> allez je vérifie: @
> voilou
> c'est pas beau le progrès ?
> °¿°



mais qui a parlé de Bootcamp???? :mouais::mouais:


----------

